# Equity in Home before Marriage and then purchased a home during marriage



## jskingvt (7 mo ago)

Does anyone understand rolling equity into home purchased before marriage and how to deduct that from the current home purchased during marriage? I have about 80,000 in case in this house that was profit from previous houses. Also, I have not yet looked up my bank account balances before the day of marriage, but my understanding is this is my money which was much higher than paying for everything leaving little 
discretionary income since marriage.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Since you bought a new house together (are you both on the deed and mortgage?), you've mingled funds so they are no longer "yours." Same with bank accounts if you made them joint accounts or set up a new one together. Some states may have different laws, so you'd need a lawyer (or do research specific to your state) to see if you still have sole rights to any of that money. However, unless you are planning to divorce, it doesn't really matter now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You will need to talk to your attorney. If you have very good records that show that the funds came from before married her, you might be able to get them classified as your sole and separate property. Then the 2 of you would split the rest of the equity 50/50.


----------



## jskingvt (7 mo ago)

I think it is pretty odlbvious as I took a second mortgage just for down payment and then paid it off when the home sold. I have every transaction through every account, credit card, etc. Itemized for many years before the marriage. Also email correspondence on the home sales and purchases. I have an accounting degree and write financial software for a living.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jskingvt said:


> I think it is pretty odlbvious as I took a second mortgage just for down payment and then paid it off when the home sold. I have every transaction through every account, credit card, etc. Itemized for many years before the marriage. Also email correspondence on the home sales and purchases. I have an accounting degree and write financial software for a living.


Hopefully your attorney can help you keep your initial invest.


----------

